# Windows menu/address bar missing in all folders!! HELP!!



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey guys please help me to get my address bar and menu bar back in all of my folders. Initially I had them but now they are gone. I think my oldest daughter did something and now they are gone. Any sugestions? Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey there mate, what happens when you hold alt+ press 'f'?? Does that bring you a toolbar? If so, go to 'View' and select the toolbar and address bar!


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

Press F11

Lydokane


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*No dice*

Sorry guys niether one of thos work. Man this is annoying. Thanks for trying.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Open up Internet Explorer. Does that show you an "Address Bar" and "Menus"? If so, simply type in "C:\" into the address bar (if your HD is on C:\). Do the menus stay, or dissapear?

If the menus and address bar are not in Internet Explorer, let me know!


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

_Icarus said:


> Open up Internet Explorer. Does that show you an "Address Bar" and "Menus"? If so, simply type in "C:\" into the address bar (if your HD is on C:\). Do the menus stay, or dissapear?
> 
> If the menus and address bar are not in Internet Explorer, let me know!


Yes I have all toolbars under Internet exploer.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

And what happens when you type in "C:\" ... they appear then? If they appear then, than it's not a problem with your Windows Explorer ... what folder does this problem specifically happen in?


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

I think that if you go to Microsoft explorer (not internet explorer) tools, folder options, view you can click the box that says display full path in address bar and the box that says, display full path in title bar you will get what you want back.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Every single one.*

When I type C:\ all the folders show under neath. There are no toolbars, menus or address bar on any window I open except IE.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, so the menu bars dissappear when accessing C:\ from Internet Explorer. You should try resetting your Internet Explorer settings.

Go to control panel --> internet options

On the first page, click "delete cookies" and "delete files." If it asks if you want to delete offline content, select "yes". This will clear out temporary files and cookies that are bogging down IE. Also, click "clear history" on that page.

Go to the "content" tab and click "Clear SSL State".

Move on to the "Advanced Tab" and click "Restore Defaults". Let me know if this solves your problem.

Also reset your "Folder Options" ... these can be found in the Control Panel too.

Open up "Folder Options," and click "Restore Defaults." Click this on the "General" and "View" tabs.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Still nothing and I rebooted after making all changes. If I right click in the far left corner and hit exploer then it will open a new window and all is present their.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

What?! Wait, this only happens when you open a specific folder?


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

_Icarus said:


> What?! Wait, this only happens when you open a specific folder?


This happens with all folders except Internet Exploer. Hey go to www.webshots.com
look for topcat88 albums and look for the stupid album and you can see. The one in the back ground is what I get every time I open a windows folder and the one in the foreground is what I get when I right click the left corner and hit exploer.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Uhhh ... can I just have the link to the photos?  *(EDIT: Nevermind, found them)*


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Ummm weird ... I will look into this. What's even weirder is the fact that IE is fine, but Explorer is not (they're both the same program!!!). :4-dontkno


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes my control panel always had a menu bar and all others. Just loaded up another pick in my webshots with multiple windows open.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

What happens when you boot your computer into "safe mode?" To do this, press F8 while the computer is loading, and select "safe mode".


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I will give it a whirl and get back with ya.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay ... i'll be here!


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Nope no dice it is the same in safe mode. Should I remove IE and reinstall?


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Pshhh ... hmm ... you could try an "sfc /scannow" first in the command prompt. To do this, go to start --> run --> cmd --> type "sfc /scannow" ... not the space between the two. You also need to have the Windows XP CD in.

Let me know if that works!


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

_Icarus said:


> Pshhh ... hmm ... you could try an "sfc /scannow" first in the command prompt. To do this, go to start --> run --> cmd --> type "sfc /scannow" ... not the space between the two. You also need to have the Windows XP CD in.
> 
> Let me know if that works!


Sorry but that did not work either. The command ran fine but made no difference. I guess I can run the second repair windows; not the first and that should fix it. What do you think?


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

When in Explorer try to press the Alt+T that should bring up the tools menu.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Nope nothing on the ALT T


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Can't anyone figure this out?*

Have you all given up? There must be someone who has delt with this before.:4-dontkno


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe this will help.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555130


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

swaffml said:


> Maybe this will help.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555130


Sorry I was on vacation. Well I did the above and it made no difference; rebooted and all. Then I noticed andother value with a 7 in it; ITBar7Layout; I deleted this and rebooted And bingo everything is availible again. Weird!


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Good deal, think I'll bookmark the link for futrure use.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

swaffml said:


> Maybe this will help.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555130


Thanks for all the help. Appreciate it!!


----------



## birat (Aug 25, 2009)

George Safford said:


> Yes my control panel always had a menu bar and all others. Just loaded up another pick in my webshots with multiple windows open.



just try this 

• Click Start Select 'Run' from the 'Start' menu.
• In the Run dialogue box type 'regedit' and click 'OK'.
• Locate the following registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar
• Right-click the WebBrowser key, click Delete, and then click Yes.
• Open Internet Explorer and then select View -> Toolbars. The toolbar default settings are restored.


----------



## dhanpat (Nov 17, 2009)

George Safford said:


> Yes I have all toolbars under Internet exploer.


Hi Dear,

i am facing the same problem. But when i open a folder or drive by typing like c: in internet explore the address bar is there. but while opening it from window explorer the address bar disapper. 

Please help me if you can suggest any solution...

Thanks in advance


----------



## raedotted (Jan 8, 2010)

I found the solution! Right click on the toolbar anywhere in explorer, and uncheck the box that says "lock the toolbars". Make sure "address bar" is checked in the same menu. Now left click and drag the dotted markers that appear next to the address bar.


----------



## ilouk55 (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope I can help you.
open explorer and from View menu tick Address Bar BUT untick Lock the Toolbars. If you look in your explorer on right upper corner it will be address bar pushed to the edge, move youor mouse and drag it to the midle of the menu bar (or wherever you want).
Please let me know if it helped.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following helps

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/962963


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Run and type SFC /scannow. The Windows File Protection service starts. It may ask for your XP CD. It will copy any missing files from the CD.


----------

